# Cool car, mister!



## KevC (Jul 12, 2016)

I gave a friend of mine a lift home from work yesterday as she had a large box she didn't want to carry on the bus. I pulled in to her road and was in the middle of a U-turn at the garages at the end when I saw a little kid run out between the houses and point at me. I was going back towards her and stopped outside my friends front door and 3 more kids arrived (all aged between about 6 and 8). As I got out the oldest last said ohh.... cool car!  He then proceeded to get his phone out and asked if he could take some pictures of it. Yeah go on  It's probably all over facetube snaptwitbook.

He proudly told his paparazzi friends 'it's a TTS. That means sport! And it's got the RS wheels. I soooo want to get one of these when I'm old enough.'

As I was getting the box out of the boot one of the others said to my friend it was cool and she said oh it's not mine, it's his. I don't even know what it is!! 

So after some photos of the front, back, wheels, brakes and inside I said do you want the spoiler up? OMG! it has a spoiler? COOOOOOL! yes please. So I started it up (met with more oos and ahs) put the spoiler up and gave it a couple of revs in dynamic mode. Then left with 4 happy kids running after me down the road!

My friend sent me a text saying 'this is so funny. they were running behind your car'.
Once home I replied, yeah little did you know I had such a cool car! 

She sent me an email later saying
I have noticed before that men were interested in your car but yesterday was different  you have a fan club now! It's a bit embarrassing that children know more about your car than I do. I know it's blue and a bit lower than your other car (I had a scirocco) and that's it! Put it next to other blue cars and I won't be able to recognise it!



Anyone else had any good encounters?


----------



## gregm (Jul 14, 2017)

Last summer when my car was basically brand new I was going slowly round a mini roundabout with the windows down and two kids shouted wow is that an Audi R8! I was passed by the time I could even reply but it did give me a laugh.

I do love my TT and my friends always comment on it's looks


----------



## scratchyratface (Mar 16, 2017)

ha ha, nice.
A mates kid said I had Tony Starks car 
Not quite kid but thanks though!


----------



## ArcofZen (Feb 10, 2009)

I've been approached on two separate occasions by young ladies who thought my car was 'so cool'. 
Unfortunately I think they were both about 15


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

Nice though it might be to get approving comments from young ladies or even workmates I think there's something different about a young lad enthusing over your car. Especially when he already knows a few things about it. I see him as another budding petrol head and he should be given time to have a good look at your motor to feed his interest in cars.


----------



## bomasspot (Mar 13, 2011)

I work in Canary Wharf, London and to get on to the Wharf you have to drive past a security gate for a security check. Always being stopped just 'to look a your car mate' say the security officers. Makes me smile.

Sent from my Apollo using Tapatalk


----------



## bainsyboy (Dec 5, 2004)

I have had a few comments.. One being a fireman that knew about his cars as he asked how I had managed to get a mk 3 rs as they aren't out (this was back in late December last year) .. Then last week I caught a couple of lads in there twenties, taking pics of my car as I was walking back to it in the supermarket car park, and they then started to ask questions about it etc. Still always get the daft hairdresser car comments, but then I normally just quote the 0-62 in 3.7 or whatever it is mine does girly seconds.


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

I've had a few too, I've only had it 6 weeks!

Parked up in supermarket carpark, went for a coffee in the café and the lady behind the counter said 'is that your car?' I said it was and she disappeared round the back and got her male colleague and said 'have you seen that car?' She then proceeded to walk him over to the window just so he could see. They were both drooling!

Another time I was on my way home, driving slowly due to lots of parked cars on both sides of the road and I went past a group of children (boys), they were probably about 7 or 8 years old. I had my window down at the time and all I heard as I drove past was 'Wow a Lamborghini' :lol: :lol: :lol:

I've also had the passenger of a car behind me with his arm sticking out the window filming me on his phone 8)


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

There is no denying the mk3 TT is a stonkinly good looking car,I also regularly get admiring looks and comments,round where I live there are still not many of them,maybe 4 or 5 in the whole area so when people see the car they look at it as if they have never seen one before,regular remarks are "that is SO! nice","what a great colour" (nano) and "what a beautiful looking car" 
8)


----------



## robes (Jul 6, 2016)

gregm said:


> Last summer when my car was basically brand new I was going slowly round a mini roundabout with the windows down and two kids shouted wow is that an Audi R8! I was passed by the time I could even reply but it did give me a laugh.


This happened to me a few weeks back and put a smile on my face!


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

I had this a couple of weeks back. I was just putting the car into the garage (is it only me that still uses the garage these days?), when a couple of lads (about 11 or 12) came up and said the car looked cool and asked if I was "allowed" to rev the engine :lol:

I duly obliged (only up to about 3.5-4k) and I looked in my mirror to see one of them videoing it on his phone


----------



## Reasty (Feb 6, 2015)

minsTTerman said:


> I had this a couple of weeks back. I was just putting the car into the garage (is it only me that still uses the garage these days?), when a couple of lads (about 11 or 12) came up and said the car looked cool and asked if I was "allowed" to rev the engine :lol:
> 
> I duly obliged (only up to about 3.5-4k) and I looked in my mirror to see one of them videoing it on his phone


Mine goes in the garage every night so no it's not just you


----------



## daddow (Jan 1, 2017)

Reasty said:


> minsTTerman said:
> 
> 
> > I had this a couple of weeks back. I was just putting the car into the garage (is it only me that still uses the garage these days?), when a couple of lads (about 11 or 12) came up and said the car looked cool and asked if I was "allowed" to rev the engine :lol:
> ...


Only the wealthy can afford a garage big enough for the doors on a TTs :lol:


----------



## 35mphspeedlimit (Sep 25, 2010)

UNBELIEVABLE!!!!!!! You actually had to put the spoiler up for a photograph! Is it not mandatory to drive with it up in the UK?? :lol: :lol:


----------



## Edinburra (Aug 19, 2016)

minsTTerman said:


> I had this a couple of weeks back. I was just putting the car into the garage (is it only me that still uses the garage these days?), when a couple of lads (about 11 or 12) came up and said the car looked cool and asked if I was "allowed" to rev the engine :lol:
> 
> I duly obliged (only up to about 3.5-4k) and I looked in my mirror to see one of them videoing it on his phone


No your are not the only one that uses their garage, my wife uses ours!!


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

I would use the garage if my other half did not have nine motorbikes in there!!!!
Re "nice car", I had just picked up my brand new Mk 2 s line and met a friend at Waitrose, as we were leaving this woman jumped in front of my car and shouted to her mate, this is the car I have always wanted. Good job the brakes were working well!


----------



## debonair (Jun 5, 2014)

Had only been home about 15 minutes after picking up my new TTS this morning, was putting some bits in the boot when this guy who was walking past came over to admire it (the car not the boot  ). He particularly liked the wheels and couldn't believe how big they were :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## ROBH49 (Jun 13, 2013)

Edinburra said:


> minsTTerman said:
> 
> 
> > I had this a couple of weeks back. I was just putting the car into the garage (is it only me that still uses the garage these days?), when a couple of lads (about 11 or 12) came up and said the car looked cool and asked if I was "allowed" to rev the engine :lol:
> ...


I also use the garage for my pride and joy, the only reason we moved house was because the house had a big detached garage at the back. :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## rumblestrip (Apr 15, 2016)

I am now qualified to post here 

The DHL deliver man on Wednesday was knocked out by our TT. He was full of admiration and had to linger and chat. And those guys are on tight time schedules too.

Made my day.


----------



## Rumney (Feb 7, 2017)

Sun out - roof down - stationary at red traffic light along side a double decker bus - the bus driver slides open his window and comments on my 'lovely car' and starts chatting about how he wants one and starts asking a load of guestions about it. Nice compliment but all the passengers were wondering what was going on and were looking out of the windows. I had to cut him short a bit when the lights changes to green as I felt he would be happy to hold up the traffic and sit there and chat all day.

Mixture of feelings - pride 8) and embarrassment


----------



## RobLE (Mar 20, 2005)

I've had a couple of positive comments about my 3.2 recently - both when stopped in traffic, on separate occasions. And this, for a 14 year old MK1!


----------

